
Ask HN: A tool automatically setup an AWS cluster? - Kpourdeilami
Hi there,<p>Is there a tool to automatically setup an AWS cluster? I&#x27;m using a variety of different AWS services (Kinesis, RedShift, Cognito, EMR, etc.) that need to be deployed individually for ~100 customers, it would be great if i could just run a script and have them all setup<p>Thanks
======
tracker1
Have you looked into Ansible?

------
lacion
terraform

